# Scandal in Bass Fishing



## tonya0817 (Apr 20, 2010)

Made front page news on my yahoo homepage. 
What an idiot. 
http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog/19468/cheating+scandal+at+us+open+rocks+bass-fishing+community/


I don't fish professionally but have a lot respect for those who do, as I'm sure many people on here do. What a shame that this guy has to go and try to win something in a very wrong way. It's too bad they can't check all his previous catches from other tournaments.


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Glad they caught the jerk.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Seems like he was pursuing the American dream of "winning by any means possible..." He can always fall back on a secondary career and become a politician.


----------



## jarome477 (Dec 28, 2009)

he needs treble hooks in his throut and into his sack:rant::rant:


----------

